

Graphite-News: Keeping up to speed with whats new in your monitoring tool - ojilles
http://www.jilles.net/perma/2014/10/03/introducing-graphite-news/

======
jsmeaton
What is the current standard for graphite frontends? There are so many, it's
hard to know where to aim. We're in the process of setting up a few metric
collection systems for evaluation, and setting up the right frontend for
graphite is a hard choice.

~~~
ianunruh
Grafana seems to be the most extensive in terms of features

~~~
jsmeaton
That's the conclusion I've come to also, thanks.

